# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  The Scottish Basket Hilted sword book.

## Will Mathieson

I haven't kept myself up to date lately, and have a question, does anyone know when the Baron of Earshalls Scottish sword book will be available?
I hope he is in better health than what was mentioned earlier on his website.

----------


## Mark McMorrow

still in progress, Will.  As soon as an update arrives, I'll post the info here.

----------


## Will Mathieson

Vol II was hopefully out in June this year, any news???

----------

